# Heat resistant plaster



## Willowchase (28 Apr 2009)

We are installing a Riva 55 inset stove in our new build. It is intended to fit it directly into the chimney breast rather then in a hearth. Nor do we wish, if possible, to fit tiles around it.

Therefore we need to use a heat resistant plaster around the area of the stove in accordance with the instructions. Problem is our builder hasn't heard of it, the store from whom we ordered the stove from doesn't stock it or know where to obtain it from, HeatMerchants, Heiton's or Chadwicks don't stock it. Can't find it on the internet either except a couple of British sites.

Does anyone know where I can get it? Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## davidmcd (29 Apr 2009)

The easiest way to buy Vitcas Heat Resistant Plaster is online directly from manufacturer www.vitcas.com


----------



## Willowchase (30 Apr 2009)

Thanks David. I had been hoping to get some Irish supplier where I could collect, as the plasterers are already at work.  However I have ordered on-line and just hope there is no major delay in delivery.


----------

